# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Volume dei ricavi e Studi si Settore

## stqr

Vorrei avere un confronto circa l'applicazione e la compilazione del modello studi di settore a seconda del volume di ricavi.
Mi sembra di capire che:
1) Per una Società che ha volume d'affari compreso tra Euro 5.164.569 e Euro 7.500.000 gli studi di settore non sono apllicabili ma si deve comunque compilare e inviare il modello studi di settore.
2) Per il caso suddetto devono essere compilati (a differenza di ciò che fanno i soggetti esclusi dall'applicazione per regime forfettario che non compilano il quadro F o G dei dati contabili) turri i quadri dello studio compresi i quadri F o G dei dati contabili
3) Per una Società che ha volume d'affari superiore a Euro 7.500.000 gli Studi non sono applicabili e nessun modello deve essere compilato nè allegato al Mod. unico (pag. 1 istruzioni parte generale).
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Penso che questo ti sarà di aiuto  http://www.commercialistatelematico....di_settore.pdf
e anche: http://www.commercialistatelematico....udi-di-settore
ciao   

> Vorrei avere un confronto circa l'applicazione e la compilazione del modello studi di settore a seconda del volume di ricavi.
> Mi sembra di capire che:
> 1) Per una Società che ha volume d'affari compreso tra Euro 5.164.569 e Euro 7.500.000 gli studi di settore non sono apllicabili ma si deve comunque compilare e inviare il modello studi di settore.
> 2) Per il caso suddetto devono essere compilati (a differenza di ciò che fanno i soggetti esclusi dall'applicazione per regime forfettario che non compilano il quadro F o G dei dati contabili) turri i quadri dello studio compresi i quadri F o G dei dati contabili
> 3) Per una Società che ha volume d'affari superiore a Euro 7.500.000 gli Studi non sono applicabili e nessun modello deve essere compilato nè allegato al Mod. unico (pag. 1 istruzioni parte generale).
> Cosa ne pensate?

----------

